# Bill Dance vids full of laughes



## pbw (Aug 5, 2007)

https://www.break.com/index/more-fishing-bloopers-from-bill.html

https://www.break.com/index/billdance.html

https://my.break.com/media/view.aspx?ContentID=275784


I've been crying laughing.


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2007)

Claasic!

He is cursed fro sure LOL!


----------



## pbw (Aug 5, 2007)

I was crying laughing when the trolling motor came off while running in the 2nd video.


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2007)

my favorite is when he smashes his knee on the trailer hitch, I've done it, have seen people do it, so I know it hurts.


----------



## pbw (Aug 6, 2007)

Jim said:


> my favorite is when he smashes his knee on the trailer hitch, I've done it, have seen people do it, so I know it hurts.



 True used to leave my receiver on the Camry until I did that three times in one day.


----------



## pbw (Aug 7, 2007)

I pulled a Bill dance last night got hung up, while yanking lure flies back and its all hung up on my shorts. 15 minutes later I was back fishing.


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2007)

pbw said:


> I pulled a Bill dance last night got hung up, while yanking lure flies back and its all hung up on my shorts. 15 minutes later I was back fishing.



LMAO!


Have you ever fell in the water? I got close one time, I did a ballerina slip and split. Lets just say I thought I broke something, I never was able and still to this day can do a split like that. We docked the boat but my buddy only tied up the front. I grab the rods, cooler and tacklebox and I put one foot on the dock...the boat starts moving away. OUCH!


----------



## pbw (Aug 7, 2007)

I've yet to fall in but I will go after a lure :lol:


----------



## JustFishN (Aug 7, 2007)

I've finally had time to watch these and oh my god I am glad I did. That was friggin hilarious. I am actually crying.


----------



## JustFishN (Aug 7, 2007)

I just watched it again and laughed even harder


----------



## rdneckhntr (Aug 10, 2007)

They were all funny but i almost cried when the trolling motor came off...


----------

